# PlayTeeVee



## lelele (Apr 26, 2007)

I am starting this thread to talk about the new playteevee released September 8.
It is similar to apps.tv. 
Go to www.playteevee.com
I heard about this little app from the tivo blog !!!!!  
I am glad to see some new HME stuff. 
But I really wonder how they did it. 
There is a little plane game where you pop balloon. 
It has a ton fps that I am pretty sure that HME cannot do that many fps. 
Then earlier today I heard the sound from a tivo episode that was being recorded.  
So the developers of Playteevee must have found some way to use Playteevee as a recording or something.
Does anyone know how this is possible?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I checked this out hoping to find something new. I played all of the ones currently available. It's all standard HME stuff. And I also see they couldn't figure out how to play audio clips like I wasn't able to either. Otherwise the games would have sound effects.

HME supports animated gifs and it also has animation built into HME for movement so you can make something look pretty dynamic with the combination of the two.


----------



## lelele (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess that makes since. But compared to other apps like WordSmith or SameGame they look pretty fast.


----------



## PlayTeeVee (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi!

What s2kdave said  It's all standard HME stuff. 

Custom sounds are indeed something that theoretically *should* work, but doesn't. We've asked TiVo to look into it but haven't heard (pardon the pun) anything conclusive yet.

When we do hear something though, you will too! 

-The PlayTeeVee Team


----------

